# Huh whats wrong??????!



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey there,
I've had my apple snail in my 8GAL with my Betta and 6 neons for over a month now... and he was such a lively thing, pretty big, golden apple snail... He was always out but for the last week, he hasn't been coming out of his shell and has just stayed in the cave. When i was cleaning the tank a while ago, i moved him because i was cleaning the cave and he started moving, plus every 10minutes or so, he pokes a little out of his shell, but hasn't come fully out for 5 or so days. I'm so concerned, because he was always out and on the move... now his just... not doing ANYTHING. :|


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Errrrrrrrrrm, help people? lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

errrrrmm Give us a chance, are you feeding him? it could either be the ph is to high or to low you can get stuff called EasyBalance Water Conditioner," that should get the ph right and i would do a partial waterchange! and if you aint feeding him chuck in a bit of lettuce for him


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

snails go inside their shell when they don't like the environment around them. Apparently he keeps popping out to check if anything's better.

ph must be 7.2 or above
temp is close enough to room t
no salinity
no hostile fish


just make sure the guy likes where he lives and he'll be active again.
motivate him with some food. might i suggest some half-boiled squash


or he could be sick, but i dont think it


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

They are also sensitive to nitrates, you might try a water change. 

April


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

okay, thanks for all the help, i've done two water changes since it happened and my ph is 6.5-7.0 (you never can be exact! lol)... so everything seems to be in good order, but now his floating at the top! ... i took him out to check if he smelt really bad...he didn't, and his little... ermmm "door thing" (just woken up...lol), is fully closed, and i heard it's slightly open if they die... so he seems to be alive... There's also some gooey stuff that was on him when i saw him this morning.. a little more came out. and Now it's stopped.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

I suggest you hurry up and up your pH to 7.2 if you want them to live


anything lower than 7.0 will slowly eat away at their shell as well as sting their body.


Trust me pH is the main problem here. I've had this happen to me a few times.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

kk....well i'm abouts to go get some de-chlorine, because i've run out and need to do a water change... i took the snail out for a min and he stank (though i don't know what they smell like anyway...), i've heard when they die there muscles loosen and their trap door half opens, or opens a little.... and his is shut tight.... i'm gonna go and get the stuff. Wish me luck.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

I think you should be getting pH stabelizer rarther than de chlorinator...figers crossed he lives


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

mine almsot died yesterday because my mom was checking ph wrong, it was 6.0
i spent hours with the snail trying to get her to eat again, had to take her out and stuff some food in her face- she had no energy at all. I held them up to breath since the couldnt climb due to lack of energy. then i upped the pH to 7.2 and now they're almost back to full health!


also i should have told you this, but if you have too many fish that poop too much, then your water has a high nitrate level which the snails hate. either get some plants or lose some fish if that's the case
if its not then please try to up the pH to at least 7


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

okay... i've just done a like.... 70% water change, and the tank is looking much better and clearer.... i just hope the snail will be okay within a few days.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you should have done about 40 because 70 is a bit more and could put fish understress, and if i was you i would always use de-chlorinter(excuse spelling) because if you live in the city the water is usually very poor


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I do always use de-chorline stuff... i had just ran out, so went to buy some more today... i'd never do a water change without it


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems like you're not heeding everyone's warnings about pH. pH is a common problem that people seem to ignore... Most fish can handle pH a little lower or higher than what they like, but snails are sensitive and you probably shouldn't just be worrying about chlorine..


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My pH is now.... 7 - 7.5.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

but it may drop again over night...it is best off actually buying some..to stabelize the pH so it doesnt drop again...if you wont take advice..then dont ask for it


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Shut up Adam! lol 
I have some pH stabaliser... i got it when i first got the tank.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

good lol..you should have told us that then!!! hehe


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Chazwick said:


> Shut up Adam! lol
> I have some pH stabaliser... i got it when i first got the tank.



if you can't take advice don't ask us in future but how is your snail now anyway??

- Jonno


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chazwick
> Shut up Adam! lol
> I have some pH stabaliser... i got it when i first got the tank.
> ...


Errr, it was an inside joke  and yes, i can take advice.. I'm convinced my snail is dead! But everyone is saying to me to keep him put and see what happens, lol


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Anybody know what might be wrong? And how i should dispose of the (I KNOW IT'S DEAD) body?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

dnt really knw never had a dead snail, if you knw its dead chuck it out in the garden or something, that is if you knw it is dead


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmm, i don't know that's the thing. I'm like 90% sure it is.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

smell it and you will knw if its dead, there ment to stink like rotten-eggs when they die


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

It smells pretty bad... but i don't knwo exactly what they smell like anyway.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

If he smells he is dead. Live snails do not stink, period.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

If he's dead you'll smell him soon enough, a dead snail smells like nothing on this earth!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

His died...  lol - i've made another thread confirming that.


----------

